# US Army Brigadier General Promotion List



## big bad john

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-1918302.php

General officer moves



The Senate has recently confirmed the following officers for promotion to brigadier general:

•Timothy E. Albertson, assistant for mobilization and reserve affairs, California Army National Guard, Office of the Assistant Secretary of Defense for Health Affairs, Washington. 

•Mark E. Anderson, deputy commander, 32nd Infantry Brigade, Wisconsin Army National Guard, Camp Douglas, Wis.

•Stephen M. Bloomer, chief of staff, Joint Force Headquarters, Iowa Army National Guard, Johnston, Iowa.

•Maria L. Britt, chief of staff, Joint Force Headquarters, Georgia Army National Guard, Ellenwood, Ga. 

•James K. Brown Jr., commander, 56th Brigade Combat Team, Texas Army National Guard, Iraq.

  
•Paul E. Casinelli, assistant to the surgeon general for mobilization, readiness and National Guard affairs, Leesburg, Va. Casinelli is a member of the Connecticut Army National Guard.

•Keith W. Corbett, assistant adjutant general, Joint Force Headquarters, South Dakota Army National Guard, Rapid City, S.D. 

•Bret D. Daugherty, commander, 66th Combat Aviation Brigade, Washington Army National Guard, Tacoma, Wash.

•David M. DeArmond, chief of staff, Joint Force Headquarters, Idaho Army National Guard, Boise, Idaho.

•Lawrence E. Dudney Jr., deputy commander, 48th Infantry Brigade, Georgia Army National Guard, Macon, Ga.

•Gregory B. Edwards, deputy commander, 78th Troop Command, Georgia Army National Guard, Decatur, Ga.

•David J. Elicerio, commander, 1st Brigade Combat Team, Minnesota Army National Guard, Stillwater, Minn.

•Philip R. Fisher, deputy commander, 184th Transportation Command, Mississippi Army National Guard, Laurel, Miss.

•Gary M. Hara, chief of staff, Joint Force Headquarters, Hawaii Army National Guard, Honolulu.

•Russell S. Hargis, deputy adjutant general, Joint Force Headquarters, North Carolina Army National Guard, Raleigh, N.C.

•Charles A. Harvey Jr., director, G-6, Joint Force Headquarters, New Jersey Army National Guard, Fort Dix, N.J.

•Carol A. Johnson, deputy commander, Joint Force Headquarters, Arkansas Army National Guard, North Little Rock, Ark.

•Joseph P. Kelly, chief of staff, Joint Force Headquarters, Minnesota Army National Guard, St. Paul, Minn. 

•Chris F. Maasdam, state surgeon for the Nebraska Army National Guard, Lincoln, Neb.

•Michael C.H. McDaniel, state staff judge advocate, Joint Force Headquarters, Michigan Army National Guard, Lansing, Mich.

•Patrick A. Murphy, assistant chief of staff, National Guard Affairs, Third U.S. Army/Army Central Command and Coalition Forces Land Component Command, Camp Arifjan, Kuwait. Murphy is a member of the Iowa Army National Guard.

•Mandi A. Murray, deputy commander, 46th Military Police Command, Michigan Army National Guard, Lansing, Mich.

•Michael R. Nevin, commander, 177th Regiment (Regional Training Institute), Michigan Army National Guard, Augusta, Mich.

•Manuel Ortiz Jr., deputy chief for maneuver, Task Force Falcon, 36th Infantry Division, Kosovo. Ortiz is a member of the Texas Army National Guard.

•Terry L. Quarles, training site commander, Joint Force Headquarters, Alabama Army National Guard, Montgomery, Ala.

•Michael J. Silva, Army Reserve commander, 411th Engineer Brigade.

•Michael G. Temme, chief of the operations and exercise division, U.S. European Command, Germany. Temme is a member of the Maryland Army National Guard.

•Steven N. Wickstrom, director, Joint Force Headquarters, Massachusetts Army National Guard, Milford, Mass.


----------

